
Microsoft will ‘crush’ Google, ‘muscle-out’ Apple in smartphone/tablet markets - zacharye
http://bgr.com/2012/11/29/microsoft-analysis-google-apple/
======
RyanZAG
This guy makes a lot of sense!

When Apple brought out the iPod, Microsoft quickly copied all of the features
and released the Zune, which quickly stole the market. Apple then added in the
new feature of having your iPod be a phone and released the iPhone. Microsoft
quickly copied that feature and released Windows Phone by combining their
Windows Mobile offering with Zune to copy all those features and stole the
market again! Apple released some nice new hardware Macbook Airs - but not to
worry, Microsoft and partners quickly brought out 'ultrabooks' which are
beating all sales records and nobody would touch a Macbook Air anymore!

On the Google side, Google gives away their search with some mere advert
backing. Google obviously doesn't care too much about search, they just throw
it around to everyone! Their maps too. Given away for free. Anybody could
easily come and charge money for maps and just take all of Google's maps users
away. Users want 24/7 phone support for their maps, and search! Clearly,
Microsoft can come into any market Google plays in and quickly beat Google out
by offering far superior solutions. Bing is a clear example - it's just about
killed off any reason to use Google Search and shows how good Microsoft is at
features.

Can't believe how anybody could argue against Microsoft at this point - their
record of success over the last 10 years speaks for itself!

</sarcasm>

~~~
sidcool
I am glad you put the end tag, else I had almost misunderstood you.

------
scrumper
So a man with - quite literally - a vested interest in Microsoft is...
boosting Microsoft? Film at 11.

I would have enjoyed reading a more detailed presentation of Charles
Sizemore's analysis of the strengths and weaknesses of the three companies he
discusses; this soundbite-y stuff is a bit weak and unsatisfying. Why, for
example, is end-to-end control of the platform worse than only owning a bit of
it? Why is advertising unsustainable as a business model? There isn't enough
here to agree or disagree with, it's just an opinion by someone who's
(probably unfairly) made to sound like another ex-frat boy with an MBA and a
limited supply of non-sporting metaphors.

~~~
tluyben2
And the depressing thing that these soundbites already say that he didn't
(want to) explain more.

------
jamesjguthrie
> Given that Google gives most of its products away for free, you have to
> question how seriously they take them.

That guy is an idiot.

------
sidcool
It's difficult to take this article seriously. No claims are corroborated.
Interesting to observe that HN took a sensational headline and upvoted. Wish
there was a downvote, as it's not worth flagging, but a downvote definitely.

~~~
mikegioia
Yea really, I can't even believe this was posted.

~~~
sidcool
And upvoted. Spam is regularly posted on HN and we flag it. But this one was
upvoted, that's troubling.

------
olgeni
> According to one industry watcher, however, they should all be watching out
> for Microsoft (MSFT).

Indeed, just a few years ago an advanced research team at Microsoft found out
that any rectangle may be closely approximated by a sufficiently straight
parallelogram, thus reopening the door to the World of Innovation.

"You really thought", commented Steve Ballmer, Chief Officer of Plane
Geometry, "that all those squares in Metro were _actually_ square? Foo!"

Apple did not comment on the issue. However, rumors about the NeXT cube "not
being exactly a cube, either" started to run rampant on the 'net.

------
guimarin
tl;dr Apple is not building any features that MSFT can't copy, because Google
gives it away for free it must be a toy to them.

Sounds more to me like an analyst who either a.) bought a lot of MSFT shares
or shorted Google/Apple, or b.) works for a company that bought a lot of MSFT
shares or shorted Google/Apple. His 'criticisms' of both are specious at best.
To rebut his claims about Apple: "no one ever got fired for buying IBM". And
as for Google, RedHat has a $1b a year business case for free software.

This guy doesn't understand mobile at all. It's sad if he's able to move the
markets with his comments.

~~~
beering
If you look at the words on the linked page, the "analysis" is from Charles
Sizemore of Sizemore Capital, and Sizemore Capital "holds a long position in
Microsoft".

~~~
guimarin
A somewhat tangential point. Like how lawyers have to specify that they're not
giving legal advice. and how it's 'best practice' in auto-journalism to
disclose when a manufacturer has provided you with perks while 'reviewing'
their vehicle. I'd like to see 'analysis' which carries a similar disclaimer,
Has a long position in Microsoft, in the original article. Not a link to it.
that way no one can copy the press release and miss 'the only important point
of the article' which as you say is linked.

------
kappaknight
Funniest title I've read today. Thanks for the LOL's

------
danilocampos
Microsoft can't win with "muscle" or brute force or any back room competitive
shenanigans.

Microsoft will win when they design great things that make their users happy.
It's that simple. That's the world we live in now.

These guys had to cut component orders for the Surface because they skipped
the part where they made a product people would enjoy using. There's too much
choice now, the standards have grown too high. Microsoft has to compete on
day-to-day ownership happiness. And that's tough because they've been leaning
on vendor lock in and Enterprise IT fiats for their success a little too long.

Ballmer's the one who needs muscling out. Microsoft needs a leader with a deep
understanding of consumer products if they want a seat at the table for the
next generation.

~~~
recoiledsnake
>These guys had to cut component orders for the Surface

Reference?

~~~
hpagey
[http://www.businessinsider.com/digitimes-microsoft-cut-
surfa...](http://www.businessinsider.com/digitimes-microsoft-cut-surface-
tablet-orders-in-half-2012-11)

------
hayksaakian
They can't compete with open source on price, and Apple on marketing. So no,
they won't.

------
frozenport
The 90s called. They want their ecosystem back.

------
base698
Fantasy world, this guy lives in it.

------
opinali
haha, laughed my ass off.

------
JimmaDaRustla
tr;dr (too rediculous, didn't read)

I hope MSFT does great, not going to make crazy statements like that though.

